# what States have you been to



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

I've been to
TN
GA
Texas
Utah
VA
West VA
Ohio
Mississipi
Arkansas
Arizona
California
Alabama
Nevada

I think thats it.
Lets see whos been to the most


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Mississippi
Alabama
Georgia
Louisiana
Arkansas
Tennesee
North Carolina
South Carolina
Kentucky
Virginia
West Virginia
Pennsylvania
New Jersey
New York
Maryland
Washington D.C.
Missouri
Ohio
Iowa
Texas
New Mexico
Arizona
California
Illinois
Minnesota
Oklahoma
Kansas
Florida
I have Been Traveling around for years doing Artificial Turf Playing Fields


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i think he might be the one with the most lol.
ive been to


Mississippi
Alabama
Georgia
Arkansas
Tennesee
North Carolina
South Carolina
Texas
Florida
i think that is it...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never been to Alaska or Hawaii

That was easier


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

ibbruin you got me beat ive been to everyone except alaska hawaii new hampshire and maine


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Didn't say I've been to the rest, it was just easier to remember the two I haven't been to for sure. lol

I have been to most though. 35-45 ish


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> I've never been to Alaska or Hawaii
> 
> That was easier


Ditto


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Mississippi
> Alabama
> Georgia
> Louisiana
> ...


Man number 12 ain't a state.lol

I've been to TX, LA, MS, NM, CO, UT, GA, FL, AL, and AR.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i was going to say something eight but i figured id let it go i knew someone else would see it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

umm not even close to yall

FL
GA
SC
NC
TN
VA
W. VA
KY
OH
TX
and honestly i think that is enough lol. only other place i need to be in is alaska fishing, colorado snowboarding, and go to amstradam for umm we will keep that to myself lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Eight said:


> Man number 12 ain't a state.lol.


 :haha:I didnt even catch that LOL , I am going to change it to Pensylvania:haha:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's my list
1. Tx
2. La
3. N Mexico
4. Tn
5. Va
6. Ga
7. Al
8. Fl
9. N Carolina
10. S Carolina
11. Ms
12. Ar
13. Az
14. Ca
15. Wa
16. Ok
17. NY
18. NJ
19. HI
20. Ma

Territory:
Guam

Countries:
Singapore
Phillipines
Japan
Ireland
Iraq
Kuwait
Australia
Thailand
Mexico

I was military for 10 years and afterwards traveled doing building automation


----------



## istalvey (May 22, 2010)

*Military as well...*

States:
Georgia
Florida
Alabama
South Carolina
North Carolina
Virginia
Tennesse
Texas
New Mexico
California
New York
New Jersey
Ohio
Washington

Countries:
Bahamas
Cayman Islands
Jamaica
Mexico
Virgin Islands (St. Maarten and St. Thomas)
Germany
Prague
Netherlands
Belgium
Portugal
Hungary
Austia
Switzerland
Korea
North Korea (only a few feet into it!!)
Japan


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

does puerto rico count?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

1. Georgia
2. Tennessee
3. Kentucky
4. Indiana
5. Illinois
6. Alabama
7. Mississippi
8. Arkansas
9. Oklahoma
10. New Mexico 
11. Colorado
12. Wyoming
13. Texas
14. Louisiana
15. Florida
16. South Carolina

I think thats it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been to all 48 continental states except Washington, Oregon, North Dakota and Rhode Island. 

So I've been to 44 of the 50 States. Not bad.


----------



## NRABRUTE (Jun 1, 2010)

All except Washington state, Most of Canada, Mexico


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

1. Florida
2. Georgia
3. South Carolina
4. North Carolina
5. Tennessee
6. Mississippi
7. Alabama
8. Louisiana
9. Arkansas
10. Kentucky
11. Virginia
12. Missouri
13. Illinois
14. Texas
15. Nevada


Cancun & Cozumel


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

wow thats awesome yall  lol


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

1: Alabama
2: Georgia
3: Florida
4: Louisiana
5: Tennessee
6: Arkansas
7: Texas
8: Oklahoma
9: Arizona
10: Nevada
11: New Mexico
12: California
13: Missouri
14: Mississippi

I think thats it.


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

1.Missouri
2.Arkansas
3.Kansas
4.Oklahoma
5.Texas
6.Nebraska
7.Iowa
8.Illinois
9.South Dakota
10.Minnesota
11.Wisconsin
12.Indiana
13.Kentucky
14.Tennessee
15.Louisiana
16.Alabama
17.Mississippi
18.Florida
19.Georgia
20.South Carolina
21.North Carolina
22.Virgina
23.West Virginia
24.Ohio
25.New Mexico
26.Colorado
27.Montana
28.Wyoming
29.Utah
30.Nevada
31.California
32.Arizona
33.Idaho
Countries:Just Mexico-Cancun, Cozumel, and Ciudad Juarez.
My family loves to travel and we always have a great time, it brings us all much closer!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Dang, looks like I need to start traveling more.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Mississippi, Tennessee, Arkansas and Louisiana just today!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Live in Maine and have been to every state on the East Coast and Georgia
Only did it once but I loved traveling (driving)


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I made a trip several years back from Louisiana to Niagara Falls then over to Maine. I went in about two miles just to say I've been there. Then back down the east coast to Georgia then turned west back to Louisiana. 19 states in 5 days or something like that. I didn't like Boston, New York, New Jersey or Washington DC. I hated Boston most of all. I got stuck in that tunnel for a few hours in a traffic jam.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

The states side of Niagara falls is whack..I live 10 min away. Best part of the falls is the fishing at the bottom.

Arizona to NewYork to WV,KY,PA,Michigan, Vegas


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

1. Texas
2. Louisiana
3. Alabama
4. Mississippi
5. Florida
6. Georgia
7. Arkansas
8. Oklahoma
9. New Mexico
10. Arizona
11. Colorado
12. Utah
13. Tennessee
14. Missouri
15. Indiana
16. Kentucky

Bahamas, Mexico, Costa Maya


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

1 louisana
2 mississippi
3 alabama
4 florida
5 oklahoma
6 new mexico
7 kansas
8 colorado
9 utah
10 neveda
11 wyoming
12 washington
13 alaska
and lookin like pennsivania (sorry i butchered that ) and west virginia here shortly


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

being a canuck my list is short, 

north Dakota 
south Dakota 
Minnesota 
Florida 
and if flight layovers count, Illinois (Chicago)

as for the northern side everything except North West Territories, Nunavut, and the 4 atlantic provinces


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Humm...I think i need to get a life and travel more or further away out of Texas!!!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Massachussets
New Hampshire
Varmont
Maine
Rhode Island 
New York
Connecticut
New Jersey
Maryland
Delaware
Virginia
West Virginia
Pennsylvania
Ohio
North Carolina
South Carolina
Georgia 
Alabama
Mississippi
Florida
Texas
Luisiana
Michigan

OCONUS
San Juan P.R.
Santo Domingo D.R.
Caymen Island
Nassau, BH
Kuwait
Bahrain
Amsterdam
England
Saudi Arabia


----------

